# period delayed by flu



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello. So I am 7 days late for my period. I was really sick for a week and a half at the end of March beganning of April.

If you have been sick how long has that delayed your cycle? And what is the body waiting for, kwim? I feel better, been taking lot's of good vitamins, foods etc. I am pretty sure I am not pregnant but my brain starts going with the "what if's", lol.

TIA.


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

Every time I have gotten preg, I have thought I was sick in the beginning!


----------



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMUM* 
Every time I have gotten preg, I have thought I was sick in the beginning!

No this was a full blown flu. Me and half the kids got sick. Super high fevers, chills, etc.

I guess if it doesn't show up soon I'll test just out of curiosity..... I would have had to ovulate early for there to even be a chance.

I am leaning more towards it being delayed from being sick....


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

I was sick with the flu near my ovulation and it pushed it back a few days. I knew that my luteal phase would also be off a few days as well. (30 day cycle instead of 26 for me).


----------



## zjandosmom (Dec 13, 2004)

Flu delayed my period a full 7 days!


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Being sick can delay my ovulation (i.e. last month I got the flu and had a fever during days 9-11 of my cycle and I didn't ovulate until day 18). My understanding is that your luteal phase (time from ovulation to menstration) is pretty constant though, and is not affected by illness/stress, etc. Although, I remember that back when I was on the pill I got my period on a certain day during the placebo pills, one of my exboyfriends passed away, and I was so upset about it my period came the next day after I found out, when I was still on the non-placebo pills. So, perhaps stress can affect it after you ovulate as well.


----------

